# 6 Recievers still limit with Hoppers & Joey's on one account?



## hevnbnd (Dec 22, 2005)

We currently have 5 receivers a 922, 2x622s, 2x211 and I think dish will only let us have one more on our account. I was thinking of getting / keeping the following.

2 hoppers -3 joey's 
622
922

Will the Joey's count toward my receiver count? Thanks


----------



## gokartergo (Jul 8, 2011)

Dish will not allow VIP recv on a Hopper account.. It is either Hoppers or VIPs.. But not booth..


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

gokartergo said:


> Dish will not allow VIP recv on a Hopper account.. It is either Hoppers or VIPs.. But not booth..


And yet the wiring diagrams clearly show how Hoppers and ViPs can be connected to the same dish system.

I can see where such a "rule" would apply to a new customer install ... either whole house "Hopper" or the current method but a total ban?


----------



## gokartergo (Jul 8, 2011)

I know it is not right.. Specially for the people that went out and bought a tail gater and a 211k.. Dish says you have to have a seperate account.. I would like to have 1 hopper and 2 joeys and keep my 922.. But thats not going to happen..


----------



## billyfury (Jan 6, 2004)

gokartergo said:


> I would like to have 1 hopper and 2 joeys and keep my 922..


I am curious why you want to keep the 922. I have had several replaced and all have had problems. I have been anxious to get rid of it. However noting they are no longer listed as an option for a receiver I dont want to be missing something I have not thought of.

billyfury

vip922, and vip722


----------



## gokartergo (Jul 8, 2011)

I have had the 922 for 2 years not a problem with it at all. I like the built in sling.. If I get 2 hoppers I will have to go and get another sling ad. That is the only reason..


----------



## rkklinke (Feb 25, 2005)

I just called to upgrade to the hopper and joey setup and since they only allow 2 hoppers and 4 joeys right now they are letting me keep my 2 722's. I currently have 3 622's and 2 722's. In the future they will allow me to have more joeys and hoppers but because of lack of supply they are limiting everyone. I believe down the road they will not let you upgrade without getting rid of the vip units.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

rkklinke said:


> I just called to upgrade to the hopper and joey setup and since they only allow 2 hoppers and 4 joeys right now they are letting me keep my 2 722's. I currently have 3 622's and 2 722's. In the future they will allow me to have more joeys and hoppers but because of lack of supply they are limiting everyone. I believe down the road they will not let you upgrade without getting rid of the vip units.


I'm surprised they let you do what you did ... and it is good to hear that you were able to have a mixed system. New customers are limited to 6 TVs on the DISH website, which is three duos or two hoppers, four joeys.


----------



## billyfury (Jan 6, 2004)

rkklinke said:


> I just called to upgrade to the hopper and joey setup and since they only allow 2 hoppers and 4 joeys right now they are letting me keep my 2 722's.


Let us know when the system gets up and running mixing the hopper and VIP equipment on a single account. I wanted to keep my 922, insisted on that when I placed the order. During the installation the tech and his manager (who came because it was the first installation around here) added a third cable from the dish to the house to accomodate the 922. They knew just how to wire it with appropriate splitters etc. They even mentioned they had training on this. But when they called dish to activate the system the Dish rep could not do it on her computer. She even tried to do it on her end through chat. No go. The manager made some calls and related that the same issue happened at the local Frontier communications office when they tried to set up a bunch of hoppers in their showroom. Solution for them was to open a second account for Hoppers only.

billyfury


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

It's not going to happen. You will not be able to activate the Hopper System if any other receivers are on your account. Many installers have confirmed that, firm no exceptions.
Even if you knew how enough to do it yourself, Dish will not activate a receiver on an account with a Hopper system. I certainly don't know if that will change later, but they have been very upfront about that, it was a question asked and answered by Dish at CES.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

tampa8 said:


> It's not going to happen. You will not be able to activate the Hopper System if any other receivers are on your account. Many installers have confirmed that, firm no exceptions.
> Even if you knew how enough to do it yourself, Dish will not activate a receiver on an account with a Hopper system. I certainly don't know if that will change later, but they have been very upfront about that, it was a question asked and answered by Dish at CES.


Yep... it isn't a technical/compatibility issue... it is a marketing decision made to only have Hopper/Joey.

Will they relax later? Who knows. My guess is they are hoping to put these mostly in new homes first, rather than upgrades to existing customers... due to initial supply... and it sure looks like they would like to eliminate all the older receivers eventually and use this model going forward.


----------



## hevnbnd (Dec 22, 2005)

Anyone know if they have lifted this dumb requirement yet? I will not be upgrading till they do. I for one have several VIPs that i OWN.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

The limit is 3 Hoppers and 9 Joeys. The limit for leased receivers is 2 Hoppers and 4 Joeys (will have to buy third Hopper and/or Joey 5-9.) There is also a physical limitation of only 3 Joeys per Hopper (i.e. if you only get 1 Hopper, only 3 Joeys maximum.)

EDIT: Also ViP receivers are not allowed on the same account as Hopper/Joey. The only exception is a (purchased) 211k for tailgating.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

hevnbnd said:


> Anyone know if they have lifted this dumb requirement yet? I will not be upgrading till they do. I for one have several VIPs that i OWN.


Doubtful. I would not expect them to allow mixing of non-Hopper and Hopper equipment except in very special circumstances.

A single node requires 2 feeds from a switch, a dual node requires 3 feeds from a switch... there are limits to what you can feed even off of cascaded DPP44 switches once you bring Hoppers into the mix.

If you truly require the use of your existing ViP receivers, then you probably don't need Hopper/Joey anyway.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Doubtful. *I would not expect them to allow mixing of non-Hopper and Hopper equipment except in very special circumstances.
> *
> A single node requires 2 feeds from a switch, a dual node requires 3 feeds from a switch... there are limits to what you can feed even off of cascaded DPP44 switches once you bring Hoppers into the mix.
> 
> If you truly require the use of your existing ViP receivers, then you probably don't need Hopper/Joey anyway.


They should allow to use it with ViP922:
- as it very close model
- according to H2k's logs, the 922 can connect to H2k - would be interesting to see what functionality it support.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

P Smith said:


> They should allow to use it with ViP922:
> - as it very close model
> - according to H2k's logs, the 922 can connect to H2k - would be interesting to see what functionality it support.


Allowing the mixing of hardware means they have to support it, and any issues that arise. It is far easier (and thus less expensive) to support only homogeneous scenarios...

The 922 was also supposed to support a "Slingcatcher" or something that never materialized as well as a WiFi connected monitor. I don't expect those things to ever happen either.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

They should just throw the 922 interface onto the 722K (and maybe the older ones too if they can support it.) My only complaint about the 722K is the old interface compared to the competition. That way people that don't want to pay fees for Hopper/922 can at least still have a decent looking interface. Then again, costs $$$ and less incentive for people to upgrade receivers.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Allowing the mixing of hardware means they have to support it, and any issues that arise. It is far easier (and thus less expensive) to support only homogeneous scenarios...
> 
> The 922 was also supposed to support a "Slingcatcher" or something that never materialized as well as a WiFi connected monitor. I don't expect those things to ever happen either.


I'm pretty sure (and many would agree) this time MRV implementation with such buggy and overheating 'server' eg H2k is giving bad taste of the new technology and just shows how bad was marketing pitch of the new zoo's inhabitants.

Any small thing taking down the H2k does auto-magically kill all HDTV clients [Js]. Yes, the HDTV distribution was also the catch...

I'm more and more thinking to get back to 622 and 211s instead of the combination H/J.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Devil's advocate because I don't have personal experience...

But do we know there is a problem with Hoppers overheating? Or is it possible it is the same old problem with people putting receivers in places that are not well cooled/ventilated?

I know my 922 runs hot but I never had an overheating problem... never had one with any of my receivers.. and I'm right now in a house that doesn't have a functioning air conditioner... I've been suffering from the heat, but my Dish receivers have been chugging right along as if nothing happened to the air.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You should touch 813's components inside - I would recommend you to be familiar with real overheating right after removing a cover... I can't hold my finger on capacitors (!) between tuners' can and CPU.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

P Smith said:


> You should touch 813's components inside - I would recommend you to be familiar with real overheating right after removing a cover... I can't hold my finger on capacitors (!) between tuners' can and CPU.


Being hot to the touch is not the same as overheating.

Many CPUs are designed to run hot for extended times... so they would burn you to the touch but it is within normal operation parameters.

I'm looking at my CPU temperature right now on my iMac, for instance, and it runs for extended periods at 120 degrees F... and that's ok... but I wouldn't want to touch that with my hands.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Stewart Vernon said:


> *Being hot to the touch is not the same as overheating.
> *
> ...


Capacitors ? Duh ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Capacitors ? Duh ?


What is the operating temperature range for the capacitors in the Hopper?

There are capacitors designed for harsher environments that work fine at a temperature I would not want to touch.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I know this is a general statement, and I'm mixing F with C now... but I found this general statement:

"The normal working range for most capacitors is -30°C to +125°C"

So again the statement remains that many components are designed to operate fine at temperatures high enough that I would not want to touch them when they are working.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> What is the operating temperature range for the capacitors in the Hopper?
> 
> There are capacitors designed for harsher environments that work fine at a temperature I would not want to touch.


The problem is how it changing the capacitance when the temp is rising and second - how long the capacitors will withstand ?
Just a couple notes: higher temp will reduce a life of the capacitors, electrolytic (I'm discussing only these) capacitors with temporary reduced (by high temp) capacitance will give more 'dirty' rail what will lead to lockups of CPU or other logic components.

Fingers or thermometers - doesn't matter: your device (DVR this time) will have unstable behavior.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Back on topic: I just had a 2 Hopper/4 Joey install done last week. I was considering a 2 Hopper/5 Joey configuration, but would have had to buy the 5th Joey for $125. I opted to not go that route, because the fifth Joey would have been used infrequently.
So, yes, you can now have 3 Joeys on a Hopper. This has been true for a few months now with recent firmware upgrade.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Cholly said:


> Back on topic: I just had a 2 Hopper/4 Joey install done last week. I was considering a 2 Hopper/5 Joey configuration, but would have had to buy the 5th Joey for $125. I opted to not go that route, because the fifth Joey would have been used infrequently.
> So, yes, you can now have 3 Joeys on a Hopper. This has been true for a few months now with recent firmware upgrade.


So can the hopper stream 3 sessions as well as use a tuner or watch recorded content? Essentially can you use a hopper and 3 joeys while having all 4 rooms active with live or recorded programming as tuners permit?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

If all four are watching live, two could be viewing the same program unless PTAT is recording in which case all four can be watching a live program but two would need to be on a Big Four local network. If you throw in recordings and streaming, it just opens what can be viewed


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

garys said:


> If all four are watching live, two would be viewing the same program unless PTAT is recording in which case all four can be watching a live program but two would need to be on Big Four local network.


Thanks I wasn't aware that it would stream 3 and display one as well for a 4 room system.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Shades228 said:


> Thanks I wasn't aware that it would stream 3 and display one as well for a 4 room system.


Note that I edited my post to be clearer.


----------

